# Advice for newly adopted 3 yr old GSD



## Melissa_A (Apr 28, 2009)

We are a family of four with a one year old, and a six year old. Over the weekend we have added a new addition to our family- Marley. Marley is a three-year-old blue German Shepherd purebred who was surrendered by his owner for financial reasons. This is the first time owning a dog for our family. So far, things are going really well. Marley pulls a lot on the leash, but is otherwise pretty well behaved. He does have some problems with jumping when he meets new people, and trying to jump up to put his paws on the bed, table, couch, etc. when he wants something or is excited. He also sometimes mouths us when excited. He has been sweet to all the people he has met so far. We haven't really exposed him to any dogs yet. He did growl a little at a small dog walking by outside Petsmart. When we went in the store, he then started crying, and my husband and I think it was just too much excitement for him in one day (this was on the day we adopted him), and that we had pushed him way too fast. He has done really well with the kids so far. My one-year-old was really stand-offish with him at first, but is now getting more curious. I have taught my six-year-old how to behave around Marley (don't bother him while he's eating, pet gently, don't sneak up on him, etc.), but my one-year-old is obviously too young to understand this instruction. I would appreciate any advice on how to encourage a good relationship between GSD's and really young kids. Also, although Marley has not been into trouble in the house as far as chewing goes, he does seem to think that my daughter's toys are doggy toys (small stuffed animals, small plastic toys, etc.). Any suggestions on how to discourage this? 
We are planning on getting Marley into Obedience classes as soon as possible to help him learn more manners, and also strengthen our bond with him. I have read a lot of people taking about "Nothing in life for free" on this forum (I hope I got that right). Does anyone have more info. on implementing this?I am also reading "The Leader of The Pack" by Nancy Baer, which was recommended to me.
We are so excited to have found Marley, and really appreciative of any guidance that anyone can give us, because we are so new at this.


Thanks!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

NILF info
http://www.dogo.org/Education/NILF.htm

Good decision on doing OB. For now I would limit the interaction with the children and the dog, have the six year old ask the dog for sits and downs while giving treats, keep the interaction positive and fun. Have your son brush the dog (if the dog likes it) walking together is a great way to hang out together as well as having your son throw a ball.

As for the toys, when he picks up one of your daughters toys, exchange it for one of his toys or a treat. sounds easy and it is, it also works. 

Good luck and congrats on your new addition.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I think the kids will be fine in time, but in the meantime NEVER leave them alone together. The key is that once the dog donds with you, sees you as leader, he will also see the kids as part of his pack to be protected.

The leash pulling can be stopped fairly easily. when you walk him, stop every time he pulls. Only move forward when he relaxes on the leash. You can also change direction whenever he pulls. He will get the idea.

When he mouths you, very sharply and loudly say OUCH. He'll get the idea that it is not acceptable.

When he jumps up, push him down, make him sit. When people come to the door, do not open it until he is in a sit position. If he then jumps, back to the sit position.

These dogs are sometimes smarter than we are, so just be firm and persistent. What they really want is to know who the leader is. Leaders to them are not the one doing all the yelling, but the one who is calmly but firmly in charge. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

This is the NILIF site I'm most familliar with 
K9 Deb 

With some dogs, pushing them off/away/down when they jump up is interpeted as "_lets play_" rather than "_Oh she doesn't like this_". 

For now I'd just keep him on leash at all times in the house/yard (a four foot may work better than 6 foot leash for this) - you can keep this tethered to you so that when he starts to jump up, have your foot on the leash so that he's unable to complete the action, otherwise ignore it - even just talking to him (even to correct) may be interpeted as a reward especially if he's a dog that hasn't had alot of attention; plus it gets a little old to constantly be saying No etc, instead you're just setting things up so that he just can't do certain behaviors. 
I'd have him either tethered to me or crated at all times in the house for the first 2 weeks just as if he were a puppy.

Have a treat bag clipped to your waist so everytime he doesn't attempt to jump up, you can reward the behavior that you want to encourage. 
Have a mix of treats at hand so that you can offer basic (eg, a piece of kibble), med (a biscuit broken into bits), & high (piece of dehydrated meat/cheese etc) rewards - it helps, if you shop at a petshop that offers treat samples so you can gauge his likes/dislikes - the pieces should be very small, just a taste of yum rather than something he needs to chew etc. 

You can also actively train him for Off, Down, Sit etc & once he has a clear idea what action you want when you say the word & he knows it means a great reward (has to better than the "_reward_" he gets from the excitement etc of jumping up) he'll begin to offer this behavior in place of the excited jumping. 

You want to keep small plastic toys etc out of his reach - you don't know what he'll swallow/eat & you don't want to be in surgery for intestinal obstruction: the tethering/crating will allow you to easily control this.
If he hasn't been crate trained, you'll need to have kongs/bones/special toys etc that he only gets in his crate - I'd also feed him only in his crate (with the door closed) so that there never be an incident with food & kids (visitors as well as your own). 

Re pulling on leash, start working with this in your yard as it'll be easier for him to focus without the distractions of being out for a walk; "training" can be 2-5 min, 20 times a day rather than something you do when you have a 30-60min time block.

He sounds lovely - pictures hint hint


----------



## Matt_A (Apr 28, 2009)

here is our Marley.


----------



## Melissa_A (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, thanks for the link and the tips! I have already been trying exchanging her toys for his toys since I read your post. I think that will definitley help


----------



## Melissa_A (Apr 28, 2009)

He is definitely smart, and wants to be the leader. He seems to want to herd me when we are out walking, also. He leans into me, and I just lean right back. It will take some time to work with him on his manners, but I am just so glad that he seems to have such a friendly easy going nature thus far. I think we have really lucked out with such a sweet boy!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

What a beautiful pup!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

One tip I was given for the herding behavior, is not just a push back, but intentionally intrude through his "space". In essense, herd him. This helps establish you as the pack leader.

Nice looking dog!


----------



## Melissa_A (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks, I'll try that!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

What a looker. I tend to think all the little stuff you mentioned, a good trainer can help with. For example jumping up on people, pulling on the laesh, etc.

Most rescues, that act the way Marley does, are bonding with their new family, and a bit of good training really helps.


----------

